# Tractors with the best brakes?



## Richard Walsh (Jul 7, 2019)

I currently own a Zetor 65 HP Diesel 4 x 4 which is known not to have the greatest brakes.
The work I do is mostly on a steep driveway (17% Grade). The Zero manual strongly warns you not to change gears while on a grade. Of course, when I am doing road work like putting down gravel and grading I need to go forward and reverse and in and out of neutral when shifting. Many of times I have almost lost the tractor and my life trying to hold the brakes while dumping material or restarting after a stalled engine. The Zero dealer has tested the brakes (on level ground) and says they're good, but I am afraid to use them and feel it's a short time before I go over a cliff. I think my only choice is to get another tractor that is easy to change gears on a steep grade, especial from forward to reverse.
Can someone help me with a brand or model of tractor that can shift on the fly or has strong reliable brakes that will hold without having to stand on them? I am looking for about a 50-75 HP 4 x 4 with bucket and I need something about 20 years old that would be no more then about $15K. I don't use a tractor much (maybe about 10 times per year) so it doesn't pay for me to invest big money into one. 
Please help before I get killed or my wife kills me first.
Thanks, Richard


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you have a look on Tractorhouse/Ohio? There are a couple of tractors for sale there that may interest you, and New Holland and a Kubota. The New Holland is a Hydrostatic drive, no clutch to worry about.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My Kubota has a hydrostatic and you so much as just take your foot off the forward / reverse pedal and it'll about throw you out of the seat. Don't think I've ever even had to touch the brake pedal.


----------



## Richard Walsh (Jul 7, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> My Kubota has a hydrostatic and you so much as just take your foot off the forward / reverse pedal and it'll about throw you out of the seat. Don't think I've ever even had to touch the brake pedal.


If you are on a very steep slope and for some reason the engine stalls, will the hydrostatic still hold you in place or will you start to roll? What H.P. is your Kubota?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Richard Walsh said:


> I currently own a Zetor 65 HP Diesel 4 x 4 which is known not to have the greatest brakes.
> The work I do is mostly on a steep driveway (17% Grade). The Zero manual strongly warns you not to change gears while on a grade. Of course, when I am doing road work like putting down gravel and grading I need to go forward and reverse and in and out of neutral when shifting. Many of times I have almost lost the tractor and my life trying to hold the brakes while dumping material or restarting after a stalled engine. The Zero dealer has tested the brakes (on level ground) and says they're good, but I am afraid to use them and feel it's a short time before I go over a cliff. I think my only choice is to get another tractor that is easy to change gears on a steep grade, especial from forward to reverse.
> Can someone help me with a brand or model of tractor that can shift on the fly or has strong reliable brakes that will hold without having to stand on them? I am looking for about a 50-75 HP 4 x 4 with bucket and I need something about 20 years old that would be no more then about $15K. I don't use a tractor much (maybe about 10 times per year) so it doesn't pay for me to invest big money into one.
> Please help before I get killed or my wife kills me first.
> Thanks, Richard


Do you need a cab or not?
A Ford 4630 might fit the bill.
About 60 hp.
They made them both 2 and 4 wd. All the old Fords wirh double reduction rear ends had superb wet disc brakes.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The Kubota is really small, only 22 hp, and if it were on a hill of the magnitude you speak of, I'm certain that it wouldn't hold even with the engine running. I was just saying that when you let up off the pedal, there is some braking effort, in addition to the brake pedal.



Richard Walsh said:


> If you are on a very steep slope and for some reason the engine stalls, will the hydrostatic still hold you in place or will you start to roll? What H.P. is your Kubota?


----------

